# Hello and Need Inputs



## samaustober (Jun 23, 2015)

Alle,

Guten tag!!

I got an offer from an MNC in Berlin with salary of 90K Euros\Annum. We are currently living in Sydney and are Australian citizens. We are a family of 4 including a kid.

Iam currently earning 160k AUD per annum in Sydney. Do you suggest its a good package and will have better off financial growth compared to now in Sydney?

Any inputs on this offer and in general on this package, living in Germany?

Googling, mentions class1, class2... etc, not sure what will be my net take home? BTW, they mentioned it includes pension as well.


Regards,
Sam


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

€90k/yr is a very good income by German standards and will afford you a good lifestyle (though I'm not able to compare it to Sydney - never been there).
The tax situation (I assume by class1, class2 you mean tax classes?) is very complicated and depends on many individual parameters. To give you a first idea, if your yearly salary is paid in 13 monthly installments (which is common) of €6900 each, and assuming you are married, your wife doesn't work, you have two eligible kids living with you, you are member of the public health insurance schemes (it is compulsory to be in either the public or private scheme) and not member of a taxable religion, you'll get approx. €4500/month into your account after all deductions.
You can calculate other constellations at Brutto Netto Rechner 2015 2014 Gehaltsrechner 2015 2014 Lohnrechner 2015 2014 Gehalt
(Compulsory) health, unemployment and pension insurance are included in the deductions, but may be useless for you (unemployment benefits only if you stay in Germany while unemployed, pension only after contributing for >5 years).


----------



## samaustober (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Beppi,

Thanks for the response. We are 4 people which includes my wife, kid, mother. I am not sure which class of taxation i belong to. My employer mentions it as class1, but the links or googling suggests other way around. As well, you mentioned 13 months, i am under impression of 12 months per annum salary, so, the package mentioned was for 13 months?

I didnt see this is offer letter though. On another note, what would be implications, pros and cons of BlueCard Visa? or there any other visa classes i can inquire from the employer?

Regards,
Sam



beppi said:


> €90k/yr is a very good income by German standards and will afford you a good lifestyle (though I'm not able to compare it to Sydney - never been there).
> The tax situation (I assume by class1, class2 you mean tax classes?) is very complicated and depends on many individual parameters. To give you a first idea, if your yearly salary is paid in 13 monthly installments (which is common) of €6900 each, and assuming you are married, your wife doesn't work, you have two eligible kids living with you, you are member of the public health insurance schemes (it is compulsory to be in either the public or private scheme) and not member of a taxable religion, you'll get approx. €4500/month into your account after all deductions.
> You can calculate other constellations at Brutto Netto Rechner 2015 2014 Gehaltsrechner 2015 2014 Lohnrechner 2015 2014 Gehalt[/url]
> (Compulsory) health, unemployment and pension insurance are included in the deductions, but may be useless for you (unemployment benefits only if you stay in Germany while unemployed, pension only after contributing for >5 years).


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would check as to whether you are allowed to bring your mother. Generally, children are dependents, parents are not.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you divide the yearly salary into 12 monthly chunks, you just get a bit more with each payout, but the same sum over the whole year. If you are married and the only earner, you will most likely be in tax class 3 - but you do need a tax consultant to work out the best solution in your specific case.
Even if you manage to get a visa for your mother to join you, she will not be covered by your health and other insurances included in my calculation above.
This is all independent of the kind of residence visa you'll eventually have.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

samaustober said:


> Alle,
> 
> Guten tag!!
> 
> ...



I lived in Sydney earning about $140k with a family of 5 and had a good life but could not save any money.
€90k in Germany is a very good salary and compared to Sydney and my $140k a much better salary taking the cost of living into account.

However, compared to Sydney the quality of life is much better down under (personal opinion). Which is why I am currently (literally sitting at Heathrow Airport) on my way back to AUS  

Cheers


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

€90K is a good salary but you 'll live in Berlin...one big point are costs for accomodation.
It 's boom town and flats are rare - calculate with 8 - 12 €/sqm plus uties, a 3-bedroom flat (f.i. 110 sqm )
is about 1500 - 1800 €/month.


----------

